# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  To Bed - To Work or Sleep Soundly? - iProgrammer

## Dream Guide Team

Wired.co.uk*To Bed - To Work or Sleep Soundly?**iProgrammer*Some soundscapes are designed to encourage '*lucid dreaming*', where the dreamer is aware they are dreaming and can therefore influence what will happen. The phone is placed face down on the user's mattress, close to their head.Sweet Dreams Encouraged By Smartphone AppITProPortalRichard Wiseman asks whether an app can influence a *dream*Wired.co.uk*Dream*:ON app could shape your dreamsUbergizmoIBNLive.com*all 228 news articles »*

----------

